# Resident Evil: Degeneration



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Not really sure how I feel about yet another CGI animated film coming off the pike, especially where it concerns a series that I really like and follow. I am of the opinion they should just wave more money at the beauteous Milla Jovovich to make a fourth film. The third flick certainly left everyone believing such was their intentions, and I think eventually it will happen. Nevertheless, we have another film ready to make its debut: *Resident Evil: Degeneration.*

This one picks up seven years after the Raccoon City incident. You can read all about it here on the official site and see a two minute trailer to boot.

http://www.sonypictures.com/homevideo/residentevildegeneration/


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

hmm...I too would rather see another movie instead of this...

and haven't heard from you in a while!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

skeletonowl said:


> and haven't heard from you in a while!


I'm around. Just never know when I'm going to pop in is all.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

smells like straight to DVD


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

We want Milla!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I know *_I_* sure do!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I love the movies in the games and thats where they should stay


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The buzz is that a 'real' fourth film is imminent, so let's just take this to fill in the time, eh?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I thought the first one was somewhat lacking but the 2nd and 3rd movies were great and can't wait for a fourth real live one. 
I find CGI films somewhat lazy.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

No Milla, me no see!!!!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

slightlymad said:


> smells like straight to DVD


And you would be correct, sir! It is out now even as I post this.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Why are they even going to make another one of these? The first one was OK the last 2 were terrible. Degeneration is pretty close to the mark, or better yet, Resident Evil: Unwatchable...


----------

